# Kennel Pro Insurance



## afdahl (Jul 5, 2004)

Maybe many here are insured with these folks already. After a really frustrating time paying for business coverage with companies who don't understand our business and are really uncomfortable with some aspect of it or other, I was pleased to find a company that insures lots of dog trainers, knows what we do and what we need, and has the experience and statistics to be comfortable with me (and charge me a lower premium for more coverage).

I can only comment on their familiarity with my business and the premium, as I just signed up--but I'm pretty confident their familiarity with hunting dog training is the key to a good relationship.

Amy Dahl


----------



## deanlabs1 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello Amy can you send me the contact info on the insurance thank you Dean Kaden Labradors


----------



## TANK (Oct 25, 2007)

I spoke with Dennis about the Ins. and he was very helpful. They seem to have a good product but who knows till you have to use it Lord forbid. He made me feel good about the product anyway.


----------



## afdahl (Jul 5, 2004)

deanlabs1 said:


> Hello Amy can you send me the contact info on the insurance thank you Dean Kaden Labradors


Here it is, cut and pasted from an email:

Dennis A. Stowers, CIC, LIC
Special Programs Division
Mourer-Foster, Inc.
615 N Capitol Avenue
Lansing MI 48933
1-800-686-2663
Direct Line 517-346-5230
Fax 517-371-7121

I hope you find talking to Dennis a relief, as I did.
...and that none of us ever needs to file a claim....

Amy Dahl


----------

